# Mysterious Orange Generator



## savian1973 (Oct 5, 2011)

Hello all I have a 5hp Briggs and Stratton generator. The motor seems to be blown. I am trying to remove the coil that is on the engine shaft. I have tried to place a rod through the center of the generator shaft and chase with a bolt to seperate the coil from the shaft, but not luck. I have even tried it with air compressed tools and it won't budge. Any ideas? I don't see any type of set screws that could be holding this on. As of right now I am frustrated and confusted. Any help will be much appreciated. Also if you know the model or name brand, please let me know. The pics are in my photo gallery in case they don't make it on this thread. 

Thanks

Jay


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

Sorry, I don't know the brand. Looks like you need a Puller to get the Bearings off first and then the Coil may slip off? Also could be a none servicable Generator withe the Coli build on the shaft, so it might not come off?


----------

